# Relocation of Indian Expat from Oman to Abu Dhabi



## Vinbond007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Hello Expats

Thank you for taking time out to read below and help me with advise.

I am Indian expat moving from Oman to Abu Dhabi in the first week of July 2016.
My office would be located in Mussaffah. 

Salary offered = 20k AED per month.
Housing allowance = 150k AED per year
Car allowance = 2500 AED per month 
Medical Insurance provided for all 3 of us (Self, Spouse and Kid)
Annual Return ticket economy class. 
Education fees reimbursement. 


Which Indian schools are preferred by Indian expats ? My kid is in LKG/KG-1. 

What would be rentals for 2 BHK apartment with access to shared gym and pool ?

What would be an ideal location of the apartment considering proximity to School and distance from Mussaffah office. ?

I have a valid Oman Driving License. Can it be converted to UAE license ?



Please advise.

Cheers
Vinay


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Sounds like a pretty good offer so you shouldnt have any issues with budget as a family of 3.

For housing Mohamed bin zayed city (MBZ) is close to mussafah and there are a few apartment blocks with pool and gym, one in particular is right beside mazyad mall and the highway but I can't remember the name.. for your housing budget you could also find a 2 or 3 bed villa or apartment at Al Reef community, 15-20 mins drive to mussafah depending on traffic.

2 bed apartment with pool and gym in those areas probably range from 90-120k AED per year.

There's a lot of Indian schools in MBZ area as well, search online for ADEC recently published inspection results and ratings for all schools. That'd be a good place to start.

No idea about the driving licence transfer. Good luck.


----------



## Vinbond007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you Racing Goats.
The information really helps me to look for in the right area. 

Cheers
Vin


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi Vin,
I don't think you will be able to swap your Oman driving licence for a UAE one - as you have an Indian passport.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You might be able to rent a car with an Omani driving licence until you can get UAE one - check the websites hertz and thrifty etc. Although if Oman licence for expats is the same as UAE it should technically expire when your Oman residency is cancelled.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

1. Package is quite decent. Keep googling for the costs of living (including the Dubai section of this forum) for further info.
2. Use the websites propertyfinder or dubizzle (and google maps which has fairly accurate driving directions).
3. Most Indian schools are in that general area as mentioned above. The best Indian schools have a LOT of competition to get into. Check out the ADEC school reports (but the new schools may not have any reports). A number of people I know are sending their kids to Bright Riders academy

4. You cannot swap the driving license directly. The rules vary a bit across emirates (and also depends on who you ask), but you may be able to take a test directly and get a UAE license in ABu Dhabi


----------



## Vinbond007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you RSinner for the information.
ADEC Inspection list has only one Indian School (I think name is Model School). 
My Kid is in KG-1, Would we able to manage the admission in mid-July or first week of August. Till that time I have to serve the notice period in Oman.

Information on the Driving License helps a lot. Will explore more with the company PRO. 

Regards
Vinay


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Vinbond007 said:


> My Kid is in KG-1, Would we able to manage the admission in mid-July or first week of August. Till that time I have to serve the notice period in Oman.


Are you looking for your child to start in April 2017? If you want him/her to go to school as soon as they come here, that will be really challenging. You have to apply in advance, often months in advance. I am not sure how the admission cycle works for Indian schools, but for other schools (which have a September start), admissions are happening now. For the Abu Dhabi Indian school, I had heard that there were thousands of applications for the 60 odd seats available (after sibling preference etc) in KG1.
If your dates are somewhat certain, you should start contacting schools now.


----------



## Vinbond007 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thank you RSinner for the advise.
I am waiting for the visa to come and have been promised to be in my email next week.

Your info on the schools helped a lot. Abu Dhabi Indian School denied saying that there is no vacancy. Online information reveals that there is a lot of shortage as well competition of a seat in Indian Schools.

I can only arrive in UAE in July with all the documentation done. In your experience what course of action do you suggest ?

I have already written to atleast 6 six schools in and around Mussaffah (which is my office location). 

Thanks in advance for your info.

Cheers
Vinay


----------

